# Has anyone brought or reviewed a new denon avr 2311



## rs16iandy (Mar 3, 2009)

Hi has anyone brought or review the new denon avr 2311 the replacement for the award winning avr 2310
regards andy


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

Here's a guy that reviewed the AVR-891 which is basically the same as the 2311ci. Of course this is the US version...the UK versions may be a bit different.

http://winstonsreviews.com/


----------

